# The El Mocambo (YYZ) circa 1977...



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

This picture reminds me of lots of good times in my younger days. What a great pic. Keith looks like a teenager. And I used to think these guys were old back then.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Cool pic!!


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Ahhh yes...those were great times! In Montreal, we had LOTs of great venues and concerts too.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Great Pict man. and a nice NEW boogie in basketweave in the background..


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Looking a little different now, isn't he.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

My buddy has one of those ear splitting Ampegs....


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Can't see the picture sneaky posted, but plenty of good memories of the El Mocambo from those days. Saw plenty of great acts there: Larry Coryell and the 11th House, the Dictators, David Wilcox (when he really rocked), Billy Reid and the Street People (which I think had Molly Johnson on vocals at the time).


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

That Ampeg was likely Bill Wyman's.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Some regrets from the ElMacabo:

1) My buddy had a spare ticket to go see the Stones (his cousin workd for CHUM) and tried to get hold of me, but I had just left the house.

2) Lugging a B3 up to the second floor.


----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

I saw McCoy Tyner during his "Atlantis" tour. Incredible.
He stood at the end of the bar with his own orange juice after the first set, all alone,
so I went up to him and we talked for over twenty minutes.
Wonderful!


----------



## guitarlover (Oct 22, 2010)

it is really nice


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

for a few years in the late70's and early 80's i lived right around the corner from the ElMo on College St.
i was a regular at the club and got to see a lot of fantastic shows.
i saw the Stones on the 2nd night in March 77. also saw Elvis Costello there. and Stevie Ray.
but lots of others too. i remember Eddie and the Hot Rods did a killer show there. 
and i am partially deaf in my left ear due to an absolutely insanely loud show by former Deep Purple/Black Sabbath frontman Ian Gillan.
i remember going to the john and stuffing toilet paper in my ears to try and improvise earplugs. 

i also recall the night after John Lennon was murdered, we seemed to congregate at the ElMo and a local band called Twitch played lots of Beatles and Lennon tunes.
Bob Segarini got up and sang a few tunes and a few other local musicians too. it seemed the best way to deal with the shock and loss was to get really drunk and try to remember that the lesson John was trying to share with us was simple:
Give Peace A Chance
All You Need Is Love

p.s. as anyone there might remember...it was actually April Wine who were supposed to play at the El Mocambo in early March 77 and they graciously gave up their gig to let the "Cockroaches" (as the Stones were billed) play instead.


----------

